# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  EZ-POD, exploratory electric and autonomous vehicle for on-demand travel over short distances, Renault S.A., Boulogne-Billancourt, France

## Airicist

Developer - Renault S.A.

----------


## Airicist

"Renault EZ-POD, an exploratory vehicle for the first and last mile"

May 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Renault EZ-POD, un robot-véhicule exploratoire comme complément de mobilité

Published on May 20, 2019




> Renault EZ-POD est un petit robot-véhicule autonome, connecté et 100% électrique pensé pour le transport de personnes ou de biens sur de courtes distances.

----------


## Airicist

Renault EZ-POD, un robot-véhicule exploratoire comme complément de mobilité

Published on May 20, 2019




> Renault EZ-POD est un petit robot-véhicule autonome, connecté et 100% électrique pensé pour le transport de personnes ou de biens sur de courtes distances.

----------

